# I guess Bellator wants King Mo as thier champ



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

IF this is true it seems kind of sleazy. I guess Bellator didn't like the outcome of the first fight. Newton should get the title shot, then King Mo can try again later. Hopefully they are paying Newton a good bonus to fight Mo again. Seems like the champ is kind of getting screwed as well not getting to fight on the PPV.




> As the story goes, Bellator light-heavyweight champion Attila Vegh wasn't actually injured and instead was told to sit on the sidelines so the organization could book an interim title fight between Muhammed Lawal and Emanuel Newton for its pay-per-view debut on Nov. 2.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

The interim title is usually only fabricated if the current champ is out for a year or more. 

Appears Bellator is trying too hard. They were in a great spot until Viacom bought them. Now they are doing everything every other Promotion has tried and failed. Trying to cram 15 years worth of work into 18 months. I enjoyed the Bellator shows and their unique format, but I have not watched a single show since they went to Spike.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bellator is looking more and more shady every day.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Bellator is looking more and more shady every day.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Time to switch to WSOF *sigh*.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there any conformation to this? Really don't care for the org itself other than a few of their top guy's.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Is there any conformation to this? Really don't care for the org itself other than a few of their top guy's.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


Pretty much this. I'd like to see one Michael Chandler wearing UFC gloves.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bellator stays failing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

More like the UFC everyday. But I'm half surprised anyone is complaining because I have a feeling most people would rather see Newton rematch Mo instead of rematch Vegh, half not surprised because not liking mma that isn't UFC is an always hot trend.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> More like the UFC everyday. But I'm half surprised anyone is complaining because I have a feeling most people would rather see Newton rematch Mo instead of rematch Vegh, half not surprised because not liking mma that isn't UFC is an always hot trend.



So no one should complain because they are not the UFC?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Term said:


> So no one should complain because they are not the UFC?


Is that what it says?



HaVoK said:


> I enjoyed the Bellator shows and their unique format, but I have not watched a single show since they went to Spike.


You missed pretty much the best season of bellator to date then. Season 8 was cumulatively the best show in MMA the first quarter of the year.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Is that what it says?





> because not liking mma that isn't UFC is an always hot trend.


That statement seems to imply that you think the only reason for the complaints is that it is not the UFC.

I just think it's wrong, if it's true.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Term said:


> That statement seems to imply that you think the only reason for the complaints is that it is not the UFC.
> 
> I just think it's wrong, if it's true.



What I'm implying is pretty simple. Keep watching long enough and you'll see plenty of people who will have nothing to do with non UFC organizations or non UFC MMA unless it's because they have some opportunity to bash it. Been that way for a while. Now if you want to stretch out and reach for the assumption that I'm declaring that is the one and _only _reason someone would be critical of BFC or that no one is allowed to be critical of BFC because they are not the UFC, you're free to do so, you'd be wrong since I'm simply pointing out that some people just poop on MMA because it's not the UFC, something like this is an easy target.


----------

